# T-Bar Cichlids



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

What can you guys tell me about them? I think they sounds pretty good. Would a 40 gallon be ok? opcorn:


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

AKA :Sajica Cichlids


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think a 40g tank would be perfect for a pair.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, I was watching spme you tube videos they seem like cool fish.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have kept them before. One of the better looking cryptoheros species, if not the best. Males get really thick and chunky with age and become very "showy". A 40gal is adequate for a pair however males can be pretty hard on females. I'd start off with a small group and remove the extras once a solid pair forms.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

I keep some cousins of the T-Bar, I think 40 gallons would be fine for a couple of these, not sure how they differ from Chets or Myrnae temperament wise though, as I said I haven't kept Sajica yet, though I'd like to someday.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a male _sajica _with three females in a 40 breeder, there were a couple of flowerpots and some rocks for hiding places. He took turns spawning with two females, but the fry kept disappearing. There are a couple of populations, only one of which is fairly colorful.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm currently keeping a group of 5 in a 40 breeder and they are pretty mellow. The colors are very nice and I am pleasantly surprised at the colors the female shows now that she has matured. Two have paired, and did spawn once, but the eggs must have been eaten. A couple of shots.
Male









Female(foreground) & male


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

DrgRcr said:


> I'm currently keeping a group of 5 in a 40 breeder and they are pretty mellow. The colors are very nice and I am pleasantly surprised at the colors the female shows now that she has matured. Two have paired, and did spawn once, but the eggs must have been eaten. A couple of shots.
> Male
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking fish.


----------



## Noddeg (Mar 30, 2015)

DrgRcr said:


> I'm currently keeping a group of 5 in a 40 breeder and they are pretty mellow. The colors are very nice and I am pleasantly surprised at the colors the female shows now that she has matured. Two have paired, and did spawn once, but the eggs must have been eaten. A couple of shots.
> Male
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice fish indeed, the colors remind me of the colors Picasso used, or other artists, I don't know why.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are very nice looking specimens - way more red in that one fish than I have seen before. Superb!


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

I am looking for some C. Sajica at the moment , boy, i sure hope i can find some that look like these, beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine have finally spawned and are protecting a large clutch of wigglers in a cave. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

